# Horse Related Products



## Shapleigh's Bees (Mar 8, 2008)

My wife is into Dressage, and selling stuff at horse shows would be a natural for use. Any recipes for leather conditioner and saddle soap?


----------



## davpress (Mar 8, 2005)

check these

Google is your friend

http://www.makeyourown.net/saddle_soap.shtml

http://www.easyhomemaderecipes.com/saddle-conditioner.html

David


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you take Vaseline and beeswax (1:1) and melt them together it makes a nice leather treatment and a nice hoof dressing. If you add some pine tar it makes even better hoof dressing.


----------



## Shapleigh's Bees (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice! Thanks guys.


----------

